# carboy holder / dispensor



## carboycaddy (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello to everyone!


----------



## Flem (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi! Would you like to introduce yourself? Tell us a little about yourself.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello, please introduce yourself and let us know what your making or would like to make like Mike requested. If you are here to sell something please get in touch with our admin on advertising rates.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 20, 2011)

I think he will come along with you and move your carboys for you and advise on which ones to use. Great guy.


----------



## carboycaddy (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry for the 1st post, It got cut short. 

I enjoy wine once in a while but don't really make any. I have a friend that does on occasion make some. He has RA arthritis and it is some times hard for him to do everyday things. He had difficulties bottling his wine and came up with a holder / dispenser to help. 





This is what it looks like (hopefully I got it to load if not it's in my gallery). since I don't really know much about wine making do any of you think this is something that would be of interest to others that make wine?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Steve


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 20, 2011)

carboycaddy said:


> Sorry for the 1st post, It got cut short.
> 
> I enjoy wine once in a while but don't really make any. I have a friend that does on occasion make some. He has RA arthritis and it is some times hard for him to do everyday things. He had difficulties bottling his wine and came up with a holder / dispenser to help.
> 
> ...



Holy Crap that's like what I've been thinking about for months only simpler. Mine was for a bucket though. Great job and an awesome idea.

I was looking for something that I could use to splash rack my wines and not have to pick up and set down and disturb the gross lees. Plus it's easier n the back.

You are the MAN! Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 20, 2011)

Steve I can really appreciate the craftsmanship on this unit. I can see only one use for it and its not for a serious wine maker. It looks like a quick way for a drunk man to hold the bottle steady to get a drink. Being in a 5 gallon carboy though it will oxidize before being emptied. Perhaps a 1 gallon size would be better. I would also be concerned about the weight of 5 gallons in that unit. Again nice job in design.


----------



## carboycaddy (Jul 21, 2011)

It wasn't my design but my friends. He pretty much just uses it to be able to bottle the wine. It tips up very easily and he just uses a funnel with a coffee filter in it to make sure no sediment gets in the bottle.


----------



## Julie (Jul 21, 2011)

why couldn't he just use a vacuum pump set up?


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 21, 2011)

Or a simple siphon? That looks like mere decoration. $.02


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2011)

I dont know if I would serve wine from here. I too would be concerned with oxidation


----------



## carboycaddy (Jul 21, 2011)

As I stated in a post earlier my friend has arthritis and it's not that easy for him to use the siphon hose. That's what he had been using before he built this. This made it much easier for him to bottle his wine.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 21, 2011)

Tom said:


> I dont know if I would serve wine from here. I too would be concerned with oxidation



Not if you "serve" it fast enough.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 21, 2011)

It sure is pretty! If thats what works for him then thats what works for him but personally I think an auto siphon would work much easier or better yet a vacuum pump off Ebay and hell never have to lift a carboy with its contents again.


----------

